# Scottish wreck



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Following the nice thread about a greek shipwreck I have a couple of UK ones

Try this for a starter only clue apart from the title is that you wouldn't get an RV here (upper or lower)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Need an easier clue!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Largo????


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Scottish MP's moat :wink:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> .......Try this for a starter only clue apart from the title is that you wouldn't get an RV here (upper or lower)..


Must have been a hell of a catch to eat through the hull like that :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Largo????


Good guess girl!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Largo????
> ...


It's the only upper and lower place I know :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Not Largo wrong coast and much further North (about level with Northern Skye)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LOL*



vicdicdoc said:


> Scottish MP's moat :wink:


MAGIC


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It must be on whatever peninsular it is that has the two dodgy roads - one over the top the other around the coast.


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

DIAGAIG - road access from Loch Torridon ??


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

CullodenMuir said:


> DIAGAIG - road access from Loch Torridon ??


I'll assume its typo yes Dia*b*aig

Now what is the story? You can certainly find this trawler in Google images when it was in one piece.


----------



## nikangie (Mar 29, 2008)

I think this is on Loch Torridon, at Lower Diabaig ?


----------

